# Male Dwarf Gourami Builds Bubble Nest



## GriffH21 (Jul 11, 2009)

Purchased 1 Male and 2 female Dwarf Gouramis from my LPS on July 24th. Today I noticed my male was spending alot of his time in the far corner of the tank. I dont have any floating plants for them yet(was the next item on my list) so i figured they wouldn't even think about mating yet. The male picked that corner furthest away from the filter to build a nest. I thought the male would only build a nest under a floating plant but i was wrong. this is my first tank and so far so good.LOL. THere are 8 oto cats in the 55gal tank with them. Neither one of the females in his Harem have came over to the nest to spawn but im still waiting.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

cool that happened right after you bought them???


----------



## GriffH21 (Jul 11, 2009)

a little after 1 week of having them. PH is 7.5 which they say Gouramis like it more acidic. 77 degrees. Was wondering if the Fry will have a very good chance if i dont use a rearing tank.


----------

